# تعلم مع Microsoft Project 2010



## zakou (4 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

أقدم لكم هذا العرض التفاعلي التعلمي لبرنامج Microsoft Project 2010 المقدم من شركة Lynda.com

مني الروابط ومنكم الدعوات 

part1
part2
part3
part4​


----------



## zakou (4 سبتمبر 2012)

u'r answers please​


----------



## boushy (4 سبتمبر 2012)

Server not found







Firefox can't find the server at www.filesonic.com.


----------



## يسرى191 (4 سبتمبر 2012)

الروابط لا تفتح عند الضغط على كلمة here المخفية داخل مربع الاعلانات نرجو التحديث و الرفع على موقع اخر مع تغيير الاسم و يفضل اضافة باسوورد حتى لا يمكن مسحه من قبل الشركات صاحبة مواقع الرفع


----------



## zakou (5 سبتمبر 2012)

okey okey


----------



## يسرى191 (7 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود ال\ى سوف تقوم به


----------



## آغاميلاد (8 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله لك في علمك


----------



## elrafei (8 سبتمبر 2012)

في انتظار الروابط الجديدة 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## zakou (11 سبتمبر 2012)

okey


----------



## zakou (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*u'r answers please*​​


----------



## zakou (15 سبتمبر 2012)

answers plz ​


----------



## zakou (17 سبتمبر 2012)

answers plz


----------



## zakou (17 سبتمبر 2012)

answers plz  ...


----------



## zakou (18 سبتمبر 2012)

answers plz​


----------



## حازم2010 (20 سبتمبر 2012)

فين الروابط


----------



## حازم2010 (20 سبتمبر 2012)

فين الروابط يا بوب


----------



## zakou (20 سبتمبر 2012)

click in nhere


----------



## zakou (23 سبتمبر 2012)

^^


----------



## bolbol (23 سبتمبر 2012)

يا راجل filesonic ده قافل من سنة


----------



## zakou (2 أكتوبر 2012)

ok


----------



## AkeelAli (2 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود


----------



## zakou (3 أكتوبر 2012)

ur welcome


----------



## zakou (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*answers plz *


----------



## يسرى191 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

(((((((((( فين الروابط


----------



## zakou (7 أكتوبر 2012)

click in here


----------



## يسرى191 (8 أكتوبر 2012)

please you try to see if it works or not !!!!!!!!!!

try to reload it on another site 

it will be better if 4shared to be easy to all to download 

thanks alot


----------



## zakou (9 أكتوبر 2012)

okey bro


----------



## zakou (14 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## bobyh4003 (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*تفضلوا رابط تورنت 
[Lynda.com] Project 2010 Essential Training - torrent download*​


----------



## oco22 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عاشق السهر (11 فبراير 2013)

الروابط لو تسمح ياهندسه


----------



## nofal (13 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/ أمين النقيب (21 فبراير 2013)

thanks but ineed password of m.s.project


----------

